# Scales recommendation to work with GC?



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

I'm making no promises, but there's a birthday at some point this year and it will give a family member a laugh for me to ask them to get me a set of scales. You won't believe this, but I actually currently enjoy coffee without weighing a single thing!! I know, outrageous!! 😉

Anyway, any suggestions for an optimal set of scales to work with the GC would be appreciated; I'm presuming there are ones which slot nicely into the drip tray area etc?


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

@larkimI purchased a slim long drip tray for my GC and use a cheap pair of Amir scales, can even sit my cup on them. I place a dish cloth on the drip tray then sit the scales on the drip tray to stop them getting splashed when the machine vents.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/AMIR-FR-KA6-Precision-Rétroéclairé-Inoxydable/dp/B01IEXQB84


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Kitchen-Function-Batteries-Included/dp/B083D9PXPL

I do not know if this would fit on your GC. The dimensions are 12 cm x 2 cm x 12 cm.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

Like Medium Strong Coffee said:


> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Digital-Kitchen-Function-Batteries-Included/dp/B083D9PXPL
> 
> I do not know if this would fit on your GC. The dimensions are 12 cm x 2 cm x 12 cm.


 I think you would find those to be rather large, but they do have a timer.

I use these:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/0-01g-500g-Electronic-Pocket-Digital-LCD-Weighing-Scales-Food-Jewelry-Kitchen/202326559745

Same body as the scale *Nightrider_1uk *linked but rather cheaper and with 0.01g accuracy.

For a timer I have this:

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Baseus-LCD-Digital-Countdown-Magnetic-Kitchen-Cooking-Timer-Loud-Alarm-Stopwatch/392903960950

(sorry about the muzak) This will stick magnetically to the side of your GC.


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I have those eBay linked ones, they fit and work well. I got a shades of coffee timer as I was already buying a few bits, having a slim magnetic one is useful


----------



## Michael87 (Sep 20, 2019)

My fav at the moment are these as they are fast response (faster than the silver one linked above) and have built in timer. They are however a little bit thicker.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Yagua-Barista-Scale-With-Brew-Timer-Dual-Display-Series-1000g-x-0-1g-/383811351243?_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49292

The classic has a very low clearance so I make room for scales by (1) buying a shallow drip tray and (2) using a naked portafilter. And using a shallow cup...


----------



## Dusk (Feb 19, 2021)

I'm also using a slim drip tray but with a standard portafilter


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

Adding the slim drip tray really does help with getting a scale under there. Even with a spouted portafilter you can fit a decent size cup in there on a scale.


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Thanks all; keeping an eye out for a slimmer drip tray then looks like the priority (and more expensive bit!) Is the key weighing the shot rather than the coffee itself? At the moment I just use a few teaspoons and extract a "usable" amount so I'm a long way from doing things "properly"; until a few weeks ago I didn't even realise that weighing coffee inputs and outputs was even "a thing"!


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

I've removed the drip tray completely and use a small bottle (100ml as it happens) under the vent pipe. A small (empty) spice pot or similar would do as well. This allows me to use these scales and a full size mug with a naked portafilter. https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/202326559745

(not my 'actual' scales or set up - I've borrowed the picture of the scales from another post)


----------



## larkim (Sep 3, 2018)

Doesn't the GC look a bit ugly without anything neatly fitting in there? I can see how that might work, but I also rinse through the PF / basket before use so I fill up the drip tray quite quickly.


----------



## PACMAN (Feb 11, 2021)

No, the tray sits there when not in use and I simply pull it out of the way to use the machine. I also rinse through but into my cup rather than the drip tray.


----------

